# Fly block



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone use rabon fly block for horses they work great.
But is it ok for a goat to eat on it.
What it does is kill fly eggs and lavra


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are horses supposed to eat it?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I do not believe so...most fly blocks are sprays  Are the goats licking it off themselves/ the horse or....?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

No guys its litterly a block
they lick it.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes they eat it.

It's like a salt block
Horses lick on it than when they poop
It's in killing flies I have a friend that never had fly issues he has 3 horses .
But didnt know if hurt the goats any


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think you would have to find out the ingredients. Since horses only have one compartment stomach and goats have 4, it may make a difference.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed my goats a calf grower with the fly growth regulator added, same as Rabon. I checked with the chemicals company before i fed it. They said it is fine for goats. Also labeled for horses.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well it's all gone now ...lol

Damn they ate the quick


----------



## Techguy003 (Jul 4, 2021)

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but I was trying to find some info concern *Rabon *myself and I found a few posts stating it was "Toxic for goats" with no information to back it up or explain why.

Anyways, turns out *Rabon is actually Tetrachlorvinphos*. According to a document I'll link below, it's absolutely OKAY for goats as a feed-through as well as other uses.

Quoting from the document linked below:


> It is currently
> used as a dermal and feed-through (oral) larvicide in cattle, hogs, goats and
> horses;[...] Tetrachlorvinphos is also used in[...] Formulations include wettable powders, dusts,
> granules, mineral blocks for livestock[...]





https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/reg_actions/reregistration/fs_PC-083701_1-Sep-95.pdf


----------

